# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Куплю мриданг !

## Ананга Мохан Гаура

anangamohangaura@gmail.com, http://vk.com/kosarev_aleksey, куплю мриданг напишите пож.

----------

